

Hackers, Disconnect From Your Computer and Go For a Walk - brenfrow
http://www.discusr.com/post/451/hackers-disconnect-from-your-computer-and-go-for-a-walk

======
charonn0
The sunlight! My eyes! The goggles do nothing!

